# mixing tadpole together



## Crazy frog (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi..I understand that most people keep PDF tadpoles individually on it own .
But I was wondering that can I put my tadpole together to grow up as a group as they are now at the last stage of tadpole as its absorbing the tail..and I understand that while absorbing the tail,they will not eat so that mean they will not bite each others?

Thank..


----------



## ktwilliams_28 (Aug 1, 2007)

I believe you are correct in your thinking. Once their front legs pop you should be able to put them in the same grow out tank considering it is big enough.


----------



## ALLEN HUNTER (Jun 9, 2009)

Actually, I put my Lamasis together at the end of their morphing stage and it wasn't a good thing. The tadpoles just had nubins of a tail left and actually had the other frog's foot in his mouth. I pulled them apart and the frog was fine. But what if I wouldn't have noticed? Just one of my experiences. Thanks.
Allen



Crazy frog said:


> Hi..I understand that most people keep PDF tadpoles individually on it own .
> But I was wondering that can I put my tadpole together to grow up as a group as they are now at the last stage of tadpole as its absorbing the tail..and I understand that while absorbing the tail,they will not eat so that mean they will not bite each others?
> 
> Thank..


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

It depends on the tads but they will stille at eachother right before morphing....I had some azureus do this a while back.....I'd be careful.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

I have never had problems with this and I raise tads for about two years now.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

For my morph out tank I I've the Tads still in individual cups in the tank. They come put on their own and don't interact with each ther till they are already out of the water and on land.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I raise all Tincs and Leucs in seperate cups til they pop their front legs. Once they have reached the front leg stage I move them into 10 gallon grow out tanks with a sloped pond. I can only speak for myself, but using this method I have never had any issues and have morphed out several hundred healthy animals. 

Chris


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

For tincs once they about ready to morph out you should be fine in a large area keeping them together. For thumbs keep them seperate always.


----------

